# Didgeridoo Drumming



## SeaBreeze (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## GDAD (Sep 17, 2013)

electronic didgeridoo


http://createdigitalmusic.com/2009/...ess-digital-instrument-with-aboriginal-roots/


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 17, 2013)

I like the 'natural' sound of it better.  This clip shows a little of how they're made, and what it sounds like 'untechnified'.






This one proves that some of them are having no trouble living in two different worlds and making the most of both.
I used to love the busker at the Quay and always donated to listen to him. He was an older fellow than this one, maybe his father?


----------



## That Guy (Sep 18, 2013)

Smoke a little smoke and then make music.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 18, 2013)

That Guy, I'm on board with _that_ didge, bro! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GDAD, that one sounds like it would be great for producing a horror-movie soundtrack!

Sea, although that guy's stamina is impressive I'll have to go with Di on this one - I prefer the natural sound.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 18, 2013)

It's been used on a few soundtracks.  It evokes the OZ landscape perfectly, to us anyway, makes us 'homesick,' like Scots get teary over those abominable bagpipes.  :friendly_wink: :stirthepot:  (not that the didge sounds any better.

 )


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 18, 2013)

Well, if the Scots have bagpipes and the Aussies have the didgeridoo, then that means the U.S. must have ... ?

The kazoo? 







Yeah, that pretty much sums us up! layful:


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 18, 2013)

I always associate the US with brass bands.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 18, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> I always associate the US with brass bands.



Yeah, but think of the context in which you associate them - parades, right? Happy times, holidays, perhaps ... kids waving little American flags while elderly vets shed a tear, correct? 

That happens _maybe_ a few times a year.

But if you could peek into ANY American home at ANY time of day you would find HUNDREDS of people playing kazoos. Not in the same home, of course, unless they live in the Ozarks. layful:

It's one of our better-kept secrets that WikiLeaks hasn't gotten ahold of yet - shhhhh.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 18, 2013)

Your secret's safe with me Phil.  So are your kazoos.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 19, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> . . . that guy's stamina is impressive



Yes, it is.


----------



## Tom Young (Sep 20, 2013)

Lyrics


----------

